# Egypt vs Aussie Football Friendly 17th Nov



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Email from the Aussie Embassy regarding Wed 17th Friendly

A great opportunity for not only Australian's but all expats to catch some international football.

_Thursday 11 November 2010

To all Registered Australians in Egypt

Dear Australian Citizen

RE: AUSTRALIAN FOOTBALL FEDERATION PRESS RELEASE: FRIENDLY MATCH - THE SOCCEROOS V’s EGYPT - WEDNESDAY 17 NOVEMBER 2010

I hope this note finds you well. It is with pleasure that the Australian Embassy in Cairo provides you with the following press release:

Text begins.

Qantas Socceroos Head Coach Holger Osieck today named a 20-man squad for the upcoming international friendly match against Egypt at the Cairo International Stadium on Wednesday 17 November 2010 (Kick-off 7:30pm local, 4:30am AEDT).

Osieck will be using the match as an important part of the Qantas Socceroos preparations for the upcoming AFC Asian Cup 2011 which will be held in Qatar in January.

Qantas Socceroos Captain Lucas Neill returns to the squad after missing the last match against Paraguay due to injury along with Brett Holman who has fully recovered from a calf injury that he sustained in the recent international friendly against Poland. 

Defender Sasa Ognenovski receives his first ever call-up to the Qantas Socceroos squad after a stellar season with his K-League club Seongnam Illwha where he captained his team to the AFC Champions League final and also gained a nomination for the AFC Player of the Year Award along with fellow Qantas Socceroo Tim Cahill. Ognenovski will join the Qantas Socceroos squad after facing Zob Ahan of Iran in the AFC Champions League 2010 Final on Saturday 13 November in Tokyo.

Goal keeper Nathan Coe receives his second ever call up to the Qantas Socceroos squad, after last being selected for the international friendly against Nigeria which was played in London on 19 November 2007. Although having represented Australia on many occasions at Under 17 and Under 20 levels, Coe is yet to make his senior international debut for the Qantas Socceroos.

Egypt is currently the top ranked nation in the African Football Confederation (CAF), the reigning Africa Cup of Nations Champions and 11th in the FIFA World Rankings.

The Qantas Socceroos have met Egypt only once before in the semi-finals of the 1987 President’s Cup tournament in Seoul in the Korea Republic. The match ended nil-all at the end of regulation time, with the Socceroos winning 4-3 in a penalty shoot-out.

All Qantas Socceroos matches are broadcast live and exclusive on FOX SPORTS.

Text ends. 
-2-

If you, your family and friends are free – it would be terrific to see you at the match at the Cairo International Stadium on Wednesday 17 November 2010 (Kick-off 7:30pm local time, 4:30am AEDT).

Tickets prices are as follows:

Front of the VIP area	25.86 USD
First Class ( Right )	6.89 USD
First Class ( Lift )	6.89 USD
First Class ( High )	4.31 USD
Scand Class	3.44 USD
Third Class	1.72 USD

Tickets can be purchased at the Stadium from 11:00 on the match day. They will also be for sale on Saturday 13, Sunday 14, Monday 15 of November 2010 from 10:00-16:00 at the Egyptian Football Association headquarters in Zamalek. Address: 5 Gabalaya Street, Gezira El Borg, CAIRO. Phone: +20-2/2735 1793

I hope to see you there.

Yours sincerely


Gregory (Greg) Riley
First Secretary and Consul_


----------

